# This is no ordinary illness



## tagalogstudent

My gf just told me that she's sick.  Nothing new, but... when she described the symptoms, she mentioned a lot of red spots all over her body.

I'm terrified, now.  Tonight (or, tomorrow, in her time zone), she's going to rent a computer that has a webcam, so I can see, exactly, what she's talking about.  I'm scared that it's smallpox.  Smallpox is eradicated, here in the States, but I understand that it's alive and well in third world countries like the Philippines.

If it is smallpox, I'm going to warn her that "this is no ordinary illness,"  and advise her that, if she doesn't see a doctor asap, she's in serious trouble.  I know that the Tagalog word for "illness" is "sakit," but how do I say that entire sentence?

"This is no ordinary __________."

How do I say that?


----------



## DotterKat

"This is no ordinary __________."
Hindi ito isang karaniwang _*karamdaman*_.

However, if you are looking at her via a webcam, you might also say:

That is not an ordinary illness.
Iyan ay hindi isang karaniwang _*karamdaman*_.

*Karamdaman* pertains more to serious diseases while *sakit* is an all-encompassing term that would cover even minor illnesses like a simple tummy ache. Thus, karamdaman is more appropriate for a serious infectious disease like smallpox (which I highly doubt she has --- I have many friends who are also MDs in Manila, one of whom specializes in Tropical Medicine at San Lazaro Hospital and he has never encountered one case of small pox, at least not in Manila.)


----------



## AskLang

Well, you can tell her either -

*Delicado yan. -*or-
*Delicado yang sakit na yan.*

which is more readily comprehended the way you want it, as I see it, in Tagalog.


----------



## mataripis

mapanganib pag may ganyang karamdaman.


----------

